# 1436 flat bottom question



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I went with a 1436 mostly because it was a good deal and am now questioning the decision anyone run one if so does it do well enough for me not to go buy a bigger boat?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I went with a 1436 mostly because it was a good deal and am now questioning the decision anyone run one if so does it do well enough for me not to go buy a bigger boat?


I haven't run one in the better part of 30+ years now but back as a kid and young adult in Louisiana my grandpa had a marina and rented out boats. We had approximately 25 boats that were 14' long with a 36" bottom. They all served us well. It wasn't unusual for me or one of my brothers to hunt with dad, grandpa or both out of one this size. Normally we tried to keep it to no more than 3 active shooters shooting out of the boat at the same time. Grandpa had an 18 horse outboard on his, me and my brothers had 25 horse outboards on ours and dad had a 40 horse outboard on his. Man I loved dad's boat...that 40 would make that thing fly!!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Really only you can answer that question. The big thing is what and where do you plan on using it. If in open water I would say yes, a flat bottom boat does not do well there, it it is inside a protected area then it should be fine.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Critter said:


> Really only you can answer that question. The big thing is what and where do you plan on using it. If in open water I would say yes, a flat bottom boat does not do well there, it it is inside a protected area then it should be fine.


It will mostly be pintail flats, Farmington, or Ogden bay I was hoping to fish out of it a little as well at east canyon and pineview or rock port here and there but for bass so always close to shore.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I ran a 1436 with a 16hp godevil for years and years. it was a great combination for 2 guy and gear. 3 guys and gear was dangerous (up to and including sinking it once).. being so narrow, it isn't going to be very stable but that's something you can get use to. I guess you need to ask yourself a couple questions.. 

What motor do you intend on using on it? 
How many people / weight do you intend to use with it? 

a 1436 is a great beginners boat, just please be aware that they aren't really made to go fast or haul a lot of weight. I think mine was rated for a 15hp motor..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My first Jon boat was a 1436. I used it for fishing at Fish Lake, Jordanelle and Willard Bay, and duck hunting at several WMA's. I was limited on carrying capacity, and it was difficult to have more than 2 guys in the boat. A couple of my buddies still run 1436's and they serve their purpose, but for me I prefer bigger. You can get a 1542 for around $1250 if you decide to go bigger. (Freds Marine in Layton)
http://fredsmarine.24hourshowroom.com/boats/detail.cfm?boatID=4959146


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> My first Jon boat was a 1436. I used it for fishing at Fish Lake, Jordanelle and Willard Bay, and duck hunting at several WMA's. I was limited on carrying capacity, and it was difficult to have more than 2 guys in the boat. A couple of my buddies still run 1436's and they serve their purpose, but for me I prefer bigger. You can get a 1542 for around $1250 if you decide to go bigger. (Freds Marine in Layton)
> http://fredsmarine.24hourshowroom.com/boats/detail.cfm?boatID=4959146


I have a 20hp mud buddy longtail I want to put on it and it would be two guys and a dog at all times in it no more I will give it a try if not the 1542 will be the next purchase


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

All this talk about bigger boats, and I'm still putting around in my 12 foot jon made in the 70's powered by an electric trolling motor. I'm crossing my fingers for next year's tax refund!


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

I had a 14 with a 13hp long tail mb great boat for me and two young boys but every year they got bigger and the boat got slower.now I run a 18ft with a45 surface drive but always take people.stay off the big water in weather with small boats it's not worth your life


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

How stable is that 15 42 tracker


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

amrich17 said:


> How stable is that 15 42 tracker


 More stable than a 1436 and less stable than a 1448.:grin:;-)


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

That's true looking at getting my first boat but want to make sure it's safe.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

You should make sure the 20hp motor is not too heavy for the boat. I use a 1436/13 hp longtail and hunt with me and sometimes two other people but I don't go far or fast. The bigger the boat, the harder it is to hide if you plan to hunt out of or near the boat. Frankly, on most of our WMA's you won't go far. This isn't like crossing the Mississippi delta; it's the Turpin Unit. Personally, I wouldn't take a 1436 jon boat on a reservoir, river or lake that was too deep to stand up in.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

I run a 1436 with a variety of small outboards, such as an elec trolling motor all the way up to a 9.9hp. 2 grown men and gear is safe during duck season. I have fished with 3 adults total and as long as everyone stays sitting and centered then stability is not an issue. When one person is netting a fish then the other two anglers need to compensate for the weight distribution. It is definitely a team effort. I have fished East Canyon Res. from the shoreline many times but would be very hesitant to use my boat "IF" the ski boats were zipping around. I generally use the boat in So. Utah on lakes like Yankee Meadows, Paragonah, Enterprise, Navajo and Quail Lake. Quail Lake is sketchy when windy and my scariest moment happened while at that dock. It was the end of the day and the wind really picked up and we made it safely to the dock. My 2 buddies jumped out to fetch the truck and trailer and I stayed in the boat. Some big chops came in and got the boat rocking pretty good and at one point the dip between the waves got the sidewall of the boat pinned under the then exposed wooden dock. As the crest came threw it prevented my boat from rising with it and pinned the boat under the dock and began taking on water. The next trough allowed me to push out and away from the wood dock while my buddy pulled my rope line towards the ramp and we ended up carrying the boat out of the water and placing it on the trailer...which is a bonus to having such a light weight boat. No ramp, no problem. There are times when I wish I had bigger but then I use it on my many NV duck hunts, alongside a buddy who runs a Boston Whaler flat bottom, and I am thankful of my lightweight rig as I manuever it thru the marsh. If I have 2-3 guys shooting from it while tucked into the reeds and while hiding under my boat blind then I always have it staked down or "braced" to prevent rocking via a few wooden poles commonly used as landscaping tree braces. We usually stash the whaler upwind and then hunt out of mine due to my awesome homemade duck boat blind, haha.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Anybody know of someone selling a 1442 or bigger boat? My mind has been made to get a bigger one? Or know anybody who wants a 1436?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I got my 14x48 from marine products. my boat is the open pod kind meaning no benches, just a platform up front and in the back is all. Every thing is open in the middle. Good for hauling gear. I paid $2140 for my 14x48 new. I'll bet you can get the 14x44 for less the 2K, and the 14x42 for cheaper than that


PS. my boat is an Alumacraft. I like that brand better than Tracker because it is built stronger. The ribs in the boat not only run across the floor but, up the sides of the boat too where as the tracker the ribs only run across the bottom. That is according to the tracker Topper boat I was comparing with the Alumicract.
also Alumicraft is just slightly thicker gage aluminum than the tracker. Again, comparing the Tracker Topper to the Alumacraft . you will pay more money for an Alumicraft though


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Most of the Jon boats I see for sale in the classifieds are 14' and under if that tells you anything. We still use two 1436's to jump dikes and to get in smaller areas you would never get a larger boat. These little Jons still serve us well every season. We use the bigger boats to haul the gear, then transfer all the gear to the smaller boats when we get to where we need to be. 8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I got my 14x48 from marine products. my boat is the open pod kind meaning no benches, just a platform up front and in the back is all. Every thing is open in the middle. Good for hauling gear. I paid $2140 for my 14x48 new. I'll bet you can get the 14x44 for less the 2K, and the 14x42 for cheaper than that
> 
> PS. my boat is an Alumacraft. I like that brand better than Tracker because it is built stronger. The ribs in the boat not only run across the floor but, up the sides of the boat too where as the tracker the ribs only run across the bottom. That is according to the tracker Topper boat I was comparing with the Alumicract.
> also Alumicraft is just slightly thicker gage aluminum than the tracker. Again, comparing the Tracker Topper to the Alumacraft . you will pay more money for an Alumicraft though


Alumacraft is what grandpa rented out at his marina. Man those boats can take a pounding and I mean POUNDING. I wish I still had the pictures of mine. Crashed it head on into a boat dock doing 20+ MPH. Caved in the front end pretty good and we straightened it back out pretty decently and I used it for another 7-8 years before selling it when we moved to Utah. Big Mistake. :sad: If any of you have one of these with rivets and the rivets start leaking give me a PM and I'll show you how to make them quit leaking. Every spring we would check every single boat and every single rivet. If the rivets leaked the smallest amount I would help grandpa fix them and in just a minute viola, no leaking rivets.


----------

